#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή πρακτικής άσκησης

## gogoulak

Καλησπέρα σας! Είμαι φοιτήτρια στο ΤΕΙ πολιτικών δομικών έργων και φέτος που τελειώνω πρέπει να κάνω την πρακτική μου! Βρήκα λοιπόν έναν μηχανικό στην περιοχή μου που είναι και φίλος-γνωστός των γονιών μου για πιο καλά και μου είπε αυτός ότι θα πρέπει να μου κολλάει ένσημα για την πρακτική(!) τα οποία θα πρέπει να πληρώνω εγώ! και μου είπε λοιπόν ότι κάποια επιδότηση που θα παίρνω από τον οαεδ θα του την δίνω για να μου βάζει τα ένσημα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει υπεύθυνα και σίγουρα αν μου τα λέει καλά ή με δουλεύει; Μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο όλο αυτό γιατί εγώ όποιον έχω ακούσει ότι κάνει πρακτική άσκηση παίρνει κάποια χρήματα, εγώ με τον τρόπο αυτό θα δουλεύω και δεν θα παίρνω τίποτα! Θα ήμουν λοιπόν ευγνώμων να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος! Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσες να απευθυνθείς στην *ΕΕΤΕΜ* για μια υπεύθυνη απάντηση, στον ΟΑΕΔ της περιοχής σου, στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και στο γραφείο αποκατάστασης αποφοίτων του ΤΕΙ (αν υπάρχει).

Από τη δική μου πλευρά θα σου πω τις σκέψεις μου.
Για να σου κολλάει ένσημα θα σου κάνει πρόσληψη υποθέτω.
Αν σου κάνει πρόσληψη θα υπογράψετε κάποιο συμφωνητικό.
Στο συμφωνητικό θα αναφέρεται και η ελάχιστη αμοιβή σύμφωνα με την Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασίας (ΣΣΕ).
Βέβαια, αφού δεν έχεις πάρει ακόμα το πτυχίο σου, η πρόσληψη δεν θα γίνει ως μηχανικός Τ.Ε. αλλά ως ανειδίκευτο προσωπικό δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης;

Όσον αφορά τα ένσημα. 
Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν τα πληρώνει μόνο ο εργαζόμενος.
Το ένσημο (ασφαλιστική εισφορά) έχει δύο σκέλη. Το σκέλος που αφορά τον εργαζόμενο και παρακρατείται από το μισθό/ημερομίσθιο του (άρα θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις μισθό ή ημερομίσθιο) και το σκέλος που αφορά τον εργοδότη (εργοδοτική εισφορά).

Προφανώς υπάρχει και κάποια επιδότηση από τον ΟΑΕΔ για την οποία δεν γνωρίζω.
Αν πάντως την λαμβάνεις εσύ, την λαμβάνεις εσύ και δεν τη δίνεις σε κανέναν.
Ενδεχομένως όμως να την λαμβάνει ο εργοδότης για να σε προσλάβει.
Ρωτάς στον ΟΑΕΔ.

Το πιο πιθανό στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε είναι το εξής:
Ο συνάδελφος μηχανικός δεν έχει την ανάγκη να προσλάβει προσωπικό.
Για να σε εξυπηρετήσει όμως, καθότι φίλος των γονιών σου, λέει το εξής:
Αν θέλεις, να κάνεις μεν την πρακτική σου σε μένα, αλλά εγώ να μην έχω καμία οικονομική επιβάρυνση.
Για να συμβεί αυτό θα πρέπει να μην σε πληρώνω τίποτα ως μισθό και να μην επιβαρύνομαι με τις ασφαλιστικές σου εισφορές.
Συμφωνείς; Αν ναι έχει καλώς, αν όχι ψάξε αλλού.

----------


## gogoulak

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!!! Ναι προφανώς και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα, ότι θέλει απλά να με εξυπηρετήσει χωρίς να επιβαρυνθεί απλά το θέμα είναι ότι νομίζω ότι θα παίρνει και αυτός κάποιο ποσό από τον οαεδ επειδη θα κάνω σε αυτόν την πρακτική μου δεν είμαι όμως και σίγουρη! πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------

